# Hi every body! French man looking for job in Vancouver!



## Frenchy (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi!
I'm still in France for the moment, but i'll reach Vancouver on october!
I'm 25, and tree climber for 3 years in a small company (we were 3), before i used to work in forest (2 years).
I got a one year working visa recently, to work 6 months and discover the country!)
So i wanted to get some informations about working as arborist in Vancouver.
I don't have the ISA certification ,but the french equivalence (i think), i was the team leader in my past company, my english has to be improved like you see!),and i don't know if the technicals are quiet the same than in France, ...
So many questions which need to be answered...
Is somebody know some good companies looking for men like me in Vancouver ?
And how much money can i expect with my experience ?
So thanks for your replies, and happy to be a new member)!


----------



## clearance (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome to the site, you will get a job in Vancouver, even if it isn't climbing. There is a major construction boom, lots of work.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 21, 2007)

I've heard that the Davey Tree Service branch in Vancouver has some top notch arborists. 

If you're good, you could freelance for me in Seattle now and then. I know a couple other local companies looking for good help, but I reckon your visa is just for Canadia......


----------



## Frenchy (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for your replies, i know there's pretty much work in Vancouver area, but i really wanted to work in tree climbing. First to learn some other technicals and way to work, and then to keep my "work condition", and finally to work in trees in Canada is kind of a dream for us europeans...

And yes, i think i'm not allowed to work in the US, my visa is only for Canada, that's not so bad!).And just a question, what does free lance mean ?
I saw some of your pictures of the storm 2006, wahou...
thanks again and take care men


----------



## Jumper (Aug 22, 2007)

Un traduction en francais "travailler en indépendant:" Bonne chance a Vancouver.


----------

